
Reducing bias on LinkedIn - davemorro
https://medium.helloawesome.co/reducing-bias-on-linkedin-1d0f195a4b6c#.sib6oxcnu
======
peggy
I responded on Medium as well, but you can also enable this setting on
LinkedIn, though admittedly it's tucked away. :)

1\. Log into your account on linkedin.com. 2\. Hover over your photo in the
upper right, and go to manage Privacy & Settings. 3\. Select the Account tab.
4\. Set the option “Show/hide profile photos of other members.”

~~~
davemorro
Thanks for sharing. Wish it wasn't hidden but regardless we had fun putting
this together.

~~~
peggy
No problem! Great motivation behind building the extension (not
coincidentally, it's the same reason I initially used the LinkedIn setting!),
and a cool project. :)

------
randycupertino
I recently had a job application that asked for my facebook, twitter, linkedin
AND instagram. How ridiculous. I didn't even finish applying.

